# Looking for a unique arrangement involving the 40th Anniversary Met/Levine DVD set.



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I want the Don Carlo, Marriage of Figaro and Wozzeck DVDs from the 40th Anniversary DVD box set, and these cannot be found on DVD outside of the box. I'm wondering if someone would be up to buying the box together with me, and keeping everything but those three DVDs. Amazon's current price puts each of the 11 operas in the box at around $22 a piece. I'll pay $75 for those three, and you'll pay only $169 for the box, Lulu, The Ghosts of Versailles, Il Trittico, The Bartered Bride, Ariadne auf Naxos, Der Rosenkavalier, Elektra, Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny, as well as the "In Concert at the Met (Highlights)" feature. Basically, Everything but those three operas.

Is anybody interested in doing this?


----------

